# Doyusha/Entex/Nitto 1/100 airliners for sale



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi guys, 

I have some of the old Doyusha/Entex/Nitto 1/100 airliners for sale. Would anybody be interested before I put them on Ebay?

PM me if so.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

No interest...off to the bay with them, then.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Admin, please lock this thread or simply delete it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thread closed per OP request.


----------

